# Problème Activation iMessage iPad Air



## antoineprt (21 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de vous contacter afin de solliciter votre aide. 
Voici le tableau :
- iPad Air 32 Go sous iOS 8.1.2
- iMessage s'est déconnecté sans que je me rende compte d'exactement quand et pourquoi. 
- J'essaye de le reconnecter via l'application mais ça me met "Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'activation. Réessayez."
- J'ai essayé de connecter iMessage avec les identifiants de ma chérie et même problème. 
- Si je passe par l'application Réglages, même problème. Parfois il détecte et passe à l'étape suivante (celle où ça indique via quels numéros/adresses mail iMessage va communiquer) puis en appuyant sur Connexion, ça revient au menu initial sans que la connexion soit établie. 

- J'ai effectué une remise à zéro. Rien. 
- J'ai fait une restauration complète. Rien.
- Après la restauration, je l'ai activé comme un nouvel iPad. Rien. 

- J'ai déconnecté iMessage sur mon iPhone et mon Mac. La reconnection s'est bien faite. iPhone sous 8.1.2 et Mac sous Yosemite.

Je me sens un peu démuni. 

J'espère avoir des nouvelles de certains d'entre vous. Et si j'ai le temps à un moment, j'appellerai l'assistance Apple. 

Merci d'avoir lu jusqu'au bout.


----------



## Lauange (21 Janvier 2015)

antoineprt a dit:


> J'ai déconnecté iMessage sur mon iPhone et mon Mac. La reconnection s'est bien faite. iPhone sous 8.1.2 et Mac sous Yosemite.



Tu peux préciser ce passage pour bien comprendre ton problème.


----------



## antoineprt (21 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci d'avoir lu mon message. 
En gros, j'ai désactivé iMessages depuis les réglages sur l'iPhone et le Mac pour voir si c'était mon wifi qui pouvait être la cause du dysfonctionnement. iMessage a ensuite été réactivé et la réactivation a fonctionné. 

C'est uniquement sur l'iPad que l'activation bloque. Et je ne me rappelle pas avoir désactivé volontairement iMessages sur l'iPad.


----------



## Lauange (22 Janvier 2015)

Tu a un message d'erreur ? tu est bien sur le même compte itunes ?


----------



## antoineprt (22 Janvier 2015)

Le message d'erreur est : 
Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'activation. Réessayez. 

Et oui c'est bien le même compte itunes, le même Apple ID que sur le Mac et l'iPhone.


----------



## Lauange (22 Janvier 2015)

Alors la je sèche.


----------



## antoineprt (22 Janvier 2015)

J'ai eu les techniciens par téléphone. Ils envoient mon cas aux ingénieurs Apple. Quand j'ai la réponse, je vous préviens. Merci en tout cas.


----------



## Lauange (22 Janvier 2015)

C'rst marrant ton message d'erreur ressemble au message que j'ai eu sur un Mba. Et pour le résoudre j'ai du aller changer le fuseau horaire et tout est redevenu normal. Regarde quand même si tu est sur le bon fuseau horaire.


----------



## antoineprt (22 Janvier 2015)

J'y ai pensé aussi. Et je suis sur le bon ...


----------



## Lauange (22 Janvier 2015)

À suivre...


----------



## polop35 (23 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Je suis exactement dans la même situation. FaceTime et iMessage fonctionnent sur mon MBA et sur mon iPhone 6 Plus, mais ils se sont déconnectés sur mon iPad Air depuis quelques jours, et il m'est impossible de les ré-activer.
J'attends avec impatience, une solution à ce problème.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## MaitreYODA (25 Janvier 2015)

Hello,
Vous tombez bien! J'ai eu le même probleme lorsque j'ai voulu activer iMassage sur mon nouvel iPad...
Et heureusement, j'ai fini par trouver la solution 
Rendez-vous dans Réglages>WiFi>cliquez sur le petit "i" de votre réseau wifi> DNS.
Et là dans DNS vous avez une suite de chiffres. Remplacez celle-ci par 8.8.8.8

Voilà ce que j'ai fait et qui a marché pour moi  cela n'a eu aucune incidence sur ma connexion wifi ou autres (en tous cas je n'ai rien constaté) et iMessage et FaceTime fonctionnent ! 

J'espère que cela résoudra votre problème  .


----------



## antoineprt (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ce conseil. Je viens d'essayer mais pas de changement. 
Pour info, Apple me rappelle demain pour connaître leur analyse avec leurs ingénieurs. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## polop35 (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,
Merci pour cette réponse, mais hélas, cela ne fonctionne pas pour moi. J'ai toujours le même problème.


----------



## MaitreYODA (25 Janvier 2015)

Dommage... Je ne vois pas trop à quoi ça peut être dû. Certains ont eu le même problème sur Mac et la cause était l'absence de numéro de série du Mac dû à une précédente réparation. Probleme règlé en redonnant un numéro de série au Mac. Pour certains, aussi bien sur iPad que sur Mac, il a suffit de changer le fuseau horaire etc. Bref, probleme assez bizarre. J'espère qu'Apple saura t'aider


----------



## antoineprt (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir Apple. Cest un problème de serveur qui touche quelques appareils (tout spécialement les iPad) depuis quelques jours. Donc nous ne sommes pas les seuls à "subir" ce problème.

Ils s'activent pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre rapidement. Ça ne devrait plus être qu'une question de jours. Cela fait une semaine qu'ils travaillent dessus. 

Je vous tiens au courant si j'ai d'autres informations.


----------



## polop35 (26 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour cette info.
J'attends donc avec impatience qu'Apple règle ce problème. 


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## tony21 (26 Janvier 2015)

J'ai en ce moment le même problème, iMessage fonctionne sur l'iMac et Macbook mais pas sur l'ipad Air, avec le message "_Connexion impossible; Veuillez vérifier votre connexion réseau et réessayer_".
J'ai fait une réinitialisation complète contenue et réglage avec restauration iCloud et toujours pareil.
J'attends votre retour avec impatience si vous avez des infos du côté d'Apple


----------



## antoineprt (26 Janvier 2015)

tony21 a dit:


> J'ai en ce moment le même problème, iMessage fonctionne sur l'iMac et Macbook mais pas sur l'ipad Air, avec le message "_Connexion impossible; Veuillez vérifier votre connexion réseau et réessayer_".
> J'ai fait une réinitialisation complète contenue et réglage avec restauration iCloud et toujours pareil.
> J'attends votre retour avec impatience si vous avez des infos du côté d'Apple


 
Bonjour tony21,

Comme indiqué juste avant (ça ne m'embête pas de répéter ), j'ai eu Apple ce matin. Ils ont un problème de serveur qui touché plusieurs machines (et tout spécialement les iPad Air). Ils travaillent dessus et cela devrait être réglé dans les jours à venir. Je suis toujours en contact avec une iOS Senior Advisor donc elle me tiendra au courant si d'autres choses évoluent.

Je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## antoineprt (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

Pour information, cela remarche sur mon iPad Air.


----------



## polop35 (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,
En ce qui me concerne, rien n'a changé; cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.


----------



## tony21 (27 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Pour moi cela ne fonctionne toujours pas ce matin.


----------



## tony21 (27 Janvier 2015)

antoineprt a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour information, cela remarche sur mon iPad Air.



Bonjour antoineprt,
Avez-vous fait une manipulation particulière pour qu'iMessage refonctionne ?


----------



## antoineprt (27 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour tony21,

Hier matin ça plantait toujours. 
Hier soir, j'ai reconfiguré iMessage sur mon MBA, j'ai attendu qu'il recharge tous les derniers imessages dessus. Je l'ai ensuite recouplé avec mon iPhone pour qu'il (le MBA) envoie les sms et reçoive les appels. 
Et là j'ai retenté sur l'iPad et ça a marché.


----------



## polop35 (27 Janvier 2015)

antoineprt a dit:


> Bonjour tony21,
> 
> Hier matin ça plantait toujours.
> Hier soir, j'ai reconfiguré iMessage sur mon MBA, j'ai attendu qu'il recharge tous les derniers imessages dessus. Je l'ai ensuite recouplé avec mon iPhone pour qu'il (le MBA) envoie les sms et reçoive les appels.
> Et là j'ai retenté sur l'iPad et ça a marché.



Bonsoir,
J'ai essayé cette procédure, mais malheureusement iMessage et FaceTime refusent toujours de fonctionner sur mon iPad Air.


----------



## MaitreYODA (27 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir, peut être que la mise a jour iOS 8.1.3 sortie il y a quelques heures corrige ce problème. Cela ne coûte rien de l'installer


----------



## polop35 (27 Janvier 2015)

Je vais bien sûr effectuer cette mise à jour, dès qu'il y aura moins de monde sur les serveurs d'Apple.
J'espère que cette mise à jour résoudra le problème.
Je vous tiendrai au courant.
Bonne soirée.


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## tony21 (27 Janvier 2015)

Mise à jour IOS 8.1.3 faite et toujours le même problème avec iMessage et FaceTime


----------



## polop35 (27 Janvier 2015)

Zut alors !!!
Voilà qui n'est pas encourageant du tout...


----------



## alth (28 Janvier 2015)

bonjour a tous, alors je remercie celui au dessus qui a indiqué que le probleme viendrais des serveurs d'apple ca vient de m'eviter 160 kms allez retour en apple store, je pete les plombs sur ce probleme depuis plus dune semaine impossible comme vous d'activer les imessage ou facetime dés que j'inscrit mes logins et valide mes adresse mails ca me renvois sur la page de login et ensuite erreur de connexion... au tel apple ne m'avais pas parlé de ce probleme de serveur et tellement ca les depassait mon lancer un programme d'echange ups que j'ai fait et les ingé n'ayant rien trouver apperement comme probleme sur mon ipad ma retourné le meme ... et depuis aucune solution voila pour ma petite histoire en tout cas merci d'avoir partagé sur ce probleme car j'aurais pas su m'en sortir seul meme si ce n'est pas resolu de savoir que apple est au courant et fait le necessaire c'est deja bien ce qui m'etonne c'est la duree du probleme une semaine et demi me parait long connaissant la reactivé normalement d'apple ... peut etre qu'on est tellement peu touché que ca leur parait pas prioritaire


----------



## antoineprt (28 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Voici le dernier mail que j'ai eu d'Apple. 
"Bonjour M. Parent,

je suis ravie de voir que tout fonctionne à nouveau. Pour les personnes qui rencontrent un problème d’activation semblable à celui de votre iPad, elles peuvent appeler l’assistance en ligne si cela persiste. Le problème que vous avez eu concerne un faible pourcentage d’ iPad Air.

N’ hésitez pas à me recontacter si nécessaire.

Bien Cordialement,

Marine D*****

 iOS Senior Advisor 
Apple Distribution International
Cork, Republic of Ireland"

J'ai même fait de la pub pour le Forum MacG ☺️

Ça n'aidera pas mais c'est pour montrer qu'effectivement le problème est très localisé. 

Tenez-moi au courant si ça persiste et au pire je lui renverrai un mail avec les numéros de série de vos iPad pour qu'elle identifie les personnes concernées.


----------



## tony21 (28 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Y a t'il des personnes pour qui la mise à jour IOS 8.1.3 a réglé le problème ?

J’ai eu un technicien Apple hier par tchat, il m’a fait réinitialiser l’iPad (contenu et réglages) avec un nouveau identifiant iCloud et toujours impossible de se connecter à iMessage et FaceTime.


----------



## antoineprt (28 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, 

@polop35
@tony21
@alth

Pouvez-vous me faire parvenir votre numéro de série et modèle d'iPad par mail svp ? Je vais les envoyer à la Senior Advisor qui s'est occupée de mon cas. Mon mail : antoineprt29@gmail.com


----------



## polop35 (28 Janvier 2015)

@antoineprt

Bonjour,
Je viens de vous envoyer mon numéro de série.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## tony21 (28 Janvier 2015)

@antoineprt
Je vous ai également envoyé les infos pour mon iPad.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## antoineprt (28 Janvier 2015)

Message envoyé à l'instant 

"Bonjour Madame,

Suite à votre implication directe dans la résolution de mon problème d'activation sur mon iPad Air, je me permet de vous contacter au sujet de personnes qui rencontrent le même problème.

Nous avons discuté via le forum MacG et il s'avère qu'ils ont les mêmes "symptômes". Ils semblent avoir essayé de reconfigurer leurs iPads, comme je l'ai fait auparavant, mais rien n'y fait. Ils ont déjà contacté l'assistance technique Apple mais malgré les propositions du technicien, rien n'a abouti. La mise à jour sous iOS 8.1.3 n'a rien donné non plus.

Je vous transmet les numéros de série des appareils concernés. Ce sont des iPad Air. 

F6QN********
F6QN********

Je ne sais pas si vous arriverez à faire avancer le dossier mais je souhaitais essayer. 

Dans l'attente de vous lire, je vous souhaite une bonne journée. 

Cordialement 

Antoine Parent

Envoyé de mon iPhone"

Alea jacta est


----------



## polop35 (28 Janvier 2015)

@antoineprt
Merci encore pour votre démarche, qu'elle aboutisse ou non.
Je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir informé.


----------



## tony21 (28 Janvier 2015)

@antoineprt
Merci beaucoup pour votre implication.
Un technicien Apple doit m'appeler à 14h je vous tiens informé.


----------



## antoineprt (28 Janvier 2015)

"Bonjour M. Parent,

Certaines manipulations sont à effectuer pour des problèmes d’activation : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/TS4268.

Si le problème persiste après avoir suivi ces étapes, il faut recontacter l’assistance AppleCare au 0 805 540 003. Je ne peux pas m’occuper de ces dossiers personnellement car cela doit passer uniquement par l’assistance et nous devons être en communication avec les clients. J’ai bien vu qu’un dossier avait été ouvert pour l’un des deux appareils, il faut donc recontacter l’assistance Apple pour poursuivre les étapes.

Bien Cordialement,

Marine D*****

 iOS Senior Advisor 
Apple Distribution International
Cork, Republic of Ireland"


Voilà la réponse que je viens de recevoir à l'instant. J'espère que le lien pourra aider. 

Keep me posted.


----------



## polop35 (28 Janvier 2015)

La mise à jour 8.1.3 n'ayant rien changé, j'ai contacté Apple. 
La seule solution que l'on m'a proposée dans un premier temps, est la restauration en tant que Nouvel iPad.
Si cela ne donne rien, je devrais les recontacter.
Je tenterai ça dès que possible...


----------



## tony21 (28 Janvier 2015)

polop35 a dit:


> La mise à jour 8.1.3 n'ayant rien changé, j'ai contacté Apple.
> La seule solution que l'on m'a proposée dans un premier temps, est la restauration en tant que Nouvel iPad.
> Si cela ne donne rien, je devrais les recontacter.
> Je tenterai ça dès que possible...



Bonjour polop35,

C'est ce qu'ils m'ont dit de faire aussi hier, j'ai fait une restauration à neuf avec un nouveau identifiant iCloud... et toujours pareil sur iMessage et FaceTime _"*Activation d'iMessage*. Une erreur s'est produite..."_ 

J'ai eu aujourd'hui une supervisor Apple qui fait remonter l'info et me recontact dès qu'elle a une solution.


----------



## antoineprt (28 Janvier 2015)

Bon courage à vous !


----------



## polop35 (28 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,
J'ai restauré l'iPad en tant que Nouvel iPad et effectivement, ça ne change absolument rien.
Demain, je reprendrai donc contact avec Apple.


----------



## polop35 (29 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Après 40 minutes de communication téléphonique avec Apple, de nombreuses manipulations y compris effacement de l'iPad, rien n'est résolu. 
Un ticket est créé et transmis à un ingénieur. 
Attendons la suite.


----------



## tony21 (29 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Pareil pour moi la personne que j'ai eue hier au téléphone a fait remonter le problème aux ingénieurs.

Y a t'il d'autres personnes dans notre cas ???


----------



## alth (29 Janvier 2015)

pareil tel a apple le mec me passe un niveau 2 qui rempli une note en anglais et l'adresse aux ingénieurs il ma promis une reponse vendredi w8 & see


----------



## polop35 (30 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Mon problème semble réglé. Tout vient de se remettre à fonctionner, sans même que je n'ai eu à rentrer mon mot de passe.
Souhaitons que cela dure...


----------



## Emmdai (30 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour. J'ai moi aussi ce problème de connexion. Mon numéro de série est aussi le même que mentionné dans les messages précédents. Que faire ? On attend ?


----------



## alth (30 Janvier 2015)

bonjour a tous alors pour ma part tout refonctionne aujourd'hui apple m'avait promis une reponse ce vendredi et tout remarche pile ce jour donc je peux qu'encourager ceux qui ont le probleme de contacter apple et de bien expliquer que vous avez deja tout testé ( second wifi, restauration en tant que nouvel ipad...) et il vont vous passer un technicien niveau 2 qui fera le necessaire pour informer les ingénieurs.


----------



## polop35 (30 Janvier 2015)

Emmdai a dit:


> Bonjour. J'ai moi aussi ce problème de connexion. Mon numéro de série est aussi le même que mentionné dans les messages précédents. Que faire ? On attend ?


Bonsoir,
Il faut prendre contact avec Apple, car je crains que cela ne puisse pas se solutionner sans que Apple ne connaisse votre dossier.


----------



## Emmdai (31 Janvier 2015)

Ce matin tout fonctionne comme par magie sans rien avoir tenté de faire ! Génial !!!


----------



## polop35 (2 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu un coup de téléphone d'Apple, m'informant que le problème de connexion à FaceTime et iMessage était résolu, ce que j'avais déjà pu observer depuis vendredi dernier.
Si j'ai bien compris, ce problème concernait essentiellement les iPad ayant fait l'objet d'un échange, ce qui est le cas du mien.
L'essentiel est que tout soit redevenu normal.
Souhaitons que cela dure, évidemment.


----------



## OliverB (8 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un IPAD MINI avec exactement le même problème. Je suis allé sur la page en lien (support) mais cela n'a rien donné.
Que faire ? Dois-je aller en magasin même si on m'a offert cet ipad noel dernier ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos retours. OB


----------



## polop35 (8 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,
A mon avis, le mieux est de contacter Apple, par téléphone. Ils vont faire le nécessaire pour régler votre problème.


----------



## Tan06 (21 Février 2015)

Bonjour!!! 
J'ai également le même problème par contre moi c'est sur un iPad 4 !!! 
J'ai toute essayer... J'ai appelé apple et la madame ma donner un numéro pour essayer de trouver les étapes à faire sur apple support et j'ai absolument rien trouver! Sinon elle ma dit de rappeler et qu'elle allait me charger 35$ pour qu'elle m'aide à régler le problème ....  
Avez-vous eu à payer vous? 
Merci


----------



## polop35 (21 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
Effectivement, si la garantie est expirée, l'intervention est payante.
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu de la chance, car la personne que j'ai eu en premier lieu, au téléphone, m'a dit qu'exceptionnellement, on traiterait mon dossier, à titre gracieux, bien que l'assistance logicielle était expirée.
Mon problème a donc été réglé gratuitement.  
Il faut dire que mon iPad ayant été échangé, bénéficiait d'une prolongation de garantie matérielle de 3 mois qui arrivait à terme  quelques jours plus tard. Ce point a sans doute pesé dans la décision prise.


----------



## Tan06 (22 Février 2015)

polop35 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Effectivement, si la garantie est expirée, l'intervention est payante.
> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu de la chance, car la personne que j'ai eu en premier lieu, au téléphone, m'a dit qu'exceptionnellement, on traiterait mon dossier, à titre gracieux, bien que l'assistance logicielle était expirée.
> Mon problème a donc été réglé gratuitement.
> Il faut dire que mon iPad ayant été échangé, bénéficiait d'une prolongation de garantie matérielle de 3 mois qui arrivait à terme  quelques jours plus tard. Ce point a sans doute pesé dans la décision prise.


Merci de votre réponse !!! 
Je crois donc que je vais rappeler et je vais devoir payer !!!


----------



## Florentd (26 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je me permet de répondre à ce problème.
J'ai le même problème de connexion à Imessage ou Facetime avec mon iPad Air 1 acheté neuf la semaine derniere.

J'ai tout tenté, réinitialisation des paramètres réseau, réinitialisation de l'iPad, restauration complète via iTunes, DNS wifi en 8.8.8.8, heure automatique, changement fuseau horaire, rien n'a fonctionné.
J'ai appelé deux fois le SAV qui m'a fait toutes les manipulation citées... Le technicien m'a ensuite dit qu'après la restauration complète, cela ne fonctionnait pas, c'était sans doute un problème matériel et que je devrais me rendre dans un apple store pour réparation...

Avez vous une idée ?

Bonsoir.


----------



## janetmar (3 Juin 2015)

J'ai malheureusement le même problème
Lors de la dernière mise à jour d IOS 8.3 sur mon IPAD air 2 je n ai plus facetime ni i message
Plusieurs tentatives des techniciens de chez APPLE n'ont pas réglé le problème, je ne pense pas être la seule dans ce cas, m' aider à le résoudre serait bienvenu.
Pour info mon premier iPad air 2 acheté en février 2015 toujours lors de la mise à jour a eu le même problème APPLE a réglé le problème en me" refourguant" un IPAD reconditionné qu' on m'a remis le 28 mai et qui a fait pareil plus de facetime ni de i message


----------



## Milan.lefort (17 Mars 2017)

Salut à tous !
Je m'appelle Milan, cela fait bien deux ans que l'on m'a offert mon iPad mini 2 et, au bout d'un moment, j'ai eu le même problème que vous ! Sauf que moi, c'est près de deux ans après vous !!! Du coup, j'ai tout essayé, mais rien n'a fonctionné ! Pouvez vous me donner la démarche à suivre vous qui avez réussi à résoudre le problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------

